

IRS spent $108M of taxpayer's money on porn, romance novels, personal items - sinnerswing
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/25/19139793-porn-and-romance-novels-on-taxpayers-dime-inspector-general-urges-irs-to-boost-oversight-of-credit-card-spending?lite

======
anigbrowl
A classic example of failure to read the article properly, resulting in a
wholly misleading headline (at the time of writing it's 'IRS spent $108M of
taxpayer's money on porn, romance novels, personal items').

 _The Treasury 's inspector general for tax administration — the same agency
that brought the hammer down on the IRS for singling out conservative groups
for special scrutiny — found that IRS workers on the whole stick to the rules
when they use government credit cards.

It identified improprieties in only about_ two-tenths of 1 percent of
transactions _in fiscal years 2010 and 2011, when IRS workers made 273,000
credit card purchases worth about $108 million.

"The majority of IRS cardholders appear to use their purchase cards properly,"
the report said, adding that "we_ did not _find a significant amount of
improper purchases in our limited testing. "_

The article goes on to discuss examples of improper spending amounting to a
few thousand dollars in the most egregious case, as well as some less
egregious examples of poor spending controls that were not necessarily
fraudulent. A far cry from the headline $108 million claim. I wonder what the
OP has to say about this.

------
kevingadd
Title blatantly false.

It identified improprieties in only about two-tenths of 1 percent of
transactions in fiscal years 2010 and 2011, when IRS workers made 273,000
credit card purchases worth about $108 million.

"The majority of IRS cardholders appear to use their purchase cards properly,"
the report said, adding that "we did not find a significant amount of improper
purchases in our limited testing."

------
throwaway10001
Shocking aint it? They are like employees on every corporation with expense
accounts. Some or many will abuse it.

